# minimal meat damage with 25-06



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

last week shot an antelope with a 25-06 using a 120 grain deep curl bullet. it seems that there was less meat damage. than from using other cartridges such as the .270 or 300 wm. 

i hit it him high in the shoulder area the animal was facing me and feeding when i shot him. the bullet hit about 2" from the top of the shoulder blade and then hit the spine, had about a 3' diameter area that was shot up. hardly any blood shot that I have seen from using other cartridges.
is this normal for this round? was pretty impressed with the outcome to say the least.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it has more to do with where you hit the animal, than the particular bullet. Every big game animal I've ever shot has been with my 30-06. And I've been all over the board with meat damage. One deer I hit the aortic artery and it hyper-shocked deer, resulting in bursting of all the blood vessels - even though the bullet passed through with finger sized holes on each side. I've had heart shots that damaged very little. I've hit meaty parts and torn up an entire quarter of the animal. Glad you had very little meat damage from the 25-06. That is great. But again, my own thought is that where you hit matters more than anything else. I've seen half a deer destroyed by a 223 that hit the hind quarter and then tumbled up through the front shoulder, shredding it all. 

More than anything, glad you got your Antelope. Any pics?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

im not into allot of photo shooting kind of hard when y our by yourself and using a phone. i did a European on the skull


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hit'em between the eyes and you wont have any meat loss. My wife filled her goat tags this past weekend, saw some bedded, showed her where to walk to get in close... she got within 40 yards of them while still bedded... lol.


-DallanC


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT looking goat Sagebrush. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That thing has some serious ivory tips going on.


-DallanC


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

shot it at DLL was told he's and old goat 7+ scored 73, this is my first buck antelope.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I use core lokt bullets in my 25-06. I learned the hard way not to hit the good meaty areas. Destroyed the front quarter of my first elk. Now I make sure to hit in the ribs if not the spine or head. 
By the way every elk I've hit with my " little gun" has fallen over where it stood, but I'm not into long distance hunting.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I was thinking about using it on cow elk this year. Like you my shots have been under 300 yrds with a rifle.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw a kid kill a deer with a .25-06 using a berger bullet once and it made me wonder if they shouldn't be called "burger" bullets instead because the damage was incredible.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Whoops, it was an antelope not a deer and it was at a pretty fair distance too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I saw a kid kill a deer with a .25-06 using a berger bullet once and it made me wonder if they shouldn't be called "burger" bullets instead because the damage was incredible.


Yeah. I shot a doe antelope in the neck at about 75 yards with some SuperCalifragilistic 3,800+ fps Nosler 85 grain Ballistic Tip handloaded thingies. Good grief, just ruined it.

At 100 yards the round shot a 3/4" group....uh...with one bullet.  Wrong barrel twist, but deadly none-the-less. :sad:

.


----------

